# Errores de medidas en Osciloscopios



## gatica (Jul 13, 2008)

hola!   

soy fernanda, y necesito ayuda sobre este tema, es que de verDAd que lo busco en internet pero como que no encuentro lo que es!

si alguien sabe por favor ayudenme, porq es un trabajo para clases y en esta materia como que necesito entenderla bien !

el tema es "Errores de Medida en Osciloscopios"


Y muChas graCias desde ya!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

que tipo de errores de medida en el osciloscopio te estan solicitando? el tema es un poco vago....


----------



## gatica (Jul 14, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> que tipo de errores de medida en el osciloscopio te estan solicitando? el tema es un poco vago....




El profesor solo puso ese tema, me imagino que todos los erores que puedan pasar al medir con un osciloscopio! si sabes algo referente al tema por favor ayudame! y gracias por responder


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 14, 2008)

mira gatica, hay errores de lectura, y errores propios del instrumento, dentro de los errores de lectura pueden ser, por como esta impresa la reticula de la pantalla, si esta presenta diferencias de lectura debido a la inclinacion de la vision del que esta utilizando el instrumento, errores debido a la imprecision de la reticula ya que entre subdivision y subdivision el que opera el instrumento debe redondear o aproximar la lectura etc, dentro de los errores propios del instrumento, los mas comunes son la velocidad del instrumento, ( rise time ) si son digitales ademas de esto se suma el error por sampleado, que limita la presicion del instrumento cuando debe muestrear señales de tipo escalon o flancos. sobre todo si son de muy corta duracion. errores debido a distorsiones y atenuaciones indeseadas producto de la impedancia de entrada del instrumento que termina apareciendo como impedancia de carga asociada a la etapa que uno quiere medir, por lo gral es mas factible en etapas de muy alta impedancia de salida o donde la capacidad paralelo de la entrada de los canales del osciloscopio pueda interferir en el circuito (tipico 1Mohm // 22pF )
deformacion del barrido horizontal a causa de un generador mediocre o malo de la señal de diente de sierra que provoca el barrido, impresicion de la calibracion de las frecuencias de dicha diente de sierra en los distintos pasos del ajuste de barrido horizontal etc etc.


----------



## gatica (Jul 14, 2008)

muchas gracias de verdad! hazard


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tambien hay que tener cuidado en los osciloscopios analogicos con el enfoque (focus) para poder hacer el trazo lo mas fino posible...... 

Al medir cargas conectadas a la corriente... casi todos los osciloscopios tienen la toma te tierra (GND) conectada fisicamente a la pata de tierra de la clavija de alimentacion, asi que si por error conectas el caiman de tierra de la punta del osciloscopio a alguna linea que tenga carga de AC en tu circuito pensando que esta aislado va a provocar un corto contra la linea que puede dañar el osciloscopio

Otro error muy tipico es medir componentes de DC con la perilla de acoplamiento en la posicion de AC, asi el osciloscopio filtra la componente de DC en pantalla y parece como que no existe esa componente... tambien hay que tener cuidado con algunas perillas que tienen multiples funciones... como la de seleccion de tiempo que usualmente si la jalas hacia afuera del equipo activa un modo de amplificación de la señal x10 en tiempo y muchas veces no se muestra indicacion alguna de que este este modo activo

Los osciloscopios analogicos viejos tienen perillas de calibracion para poder ajustar bien la forma de onda antes de comenzar a usar el equipo... al encender el osciloscopio colocas la punta en el borne de calibracion y ajustas estas perillas para que la señal de forma de onda mostrada se muestre correctamente en pantalla despues de este paso puedes comenzar a usar el equipo, mucha gente se salta esta calibracion pensando que el osciloscopio no tiene por que descalibrarse y obtiene resultados erroneos al hacer mediciones


----------

